# Stardream external temp sensor ic



## Twayblade (Sep 10, 2020)

Full post is in the mechanical/ Technical- electrical section and relates to a non working external temp sensor

I have copied this part here because what relates to MES may be of use to AUTOCRUISE MH owners

Since i originally posted I have delved around a bit and found a company called MOTOR CYCLE ELECTRICAL SERVICES (MES- Warrick 01926 499756) who can offer support for the LCD touch screen control panel and the Power distribution Module PDU that was originally fitted to our 2008 Autocruise Stardream. My thinking was that as the external temp sensor directly connects to the PDU unit there would be a good chance they could help, and although i didnt find out the precise device type they were most helpful and a replacement sensor is in the post. ( i haven't got it yet but when i do i will confirm whether or not fitting resolves my issue)

Maybe MES can offer support to other AUTOCRUISE models in addition to the Stardream , so the information that they can offer support for the Control Panel and the PDU unit may be very useful to owners of these MH
I think AUTOCRUISE owners have a forum on this site

I hope this info is useful
Tway


----------

